# Boat Building: 12' Flat Skiff



## Mark828 (Feb 13, 2013)

Ive had an old 6hp envinrude in the garage for a while now not being put to good use and I may very likely be getting a small boat trailer through a family friend. So after a few weeks of research I think I'm going to start doing some heavy research and reading on boat building to hopefully start a 12' skiff build sometime later this year. What I am having trouble doing is finding plans specifically to what I want which is:

- around 12 ft.
- able to hold an outboard.
- plank on frame style.
- preferably lapstrake.

If anyone knows of any good reference sites/literature/videos/plans every little bit would be very helpful because this is all knew to me. Just need it to float 

THANKS.


----------



## jim454 (Oct 17, 2011)

Try this http://freewoodworkingplan.com/index.php?cat=406&topic=boat%20building%20plans


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I watched a lot of videos on YouTube a good while back because I was thinking of building a boat also. A lot of the videos were pretty surface level overviews and redundant videos, but some were also pretty informative. If you decide to build one you should write an informative blog for others to follow along with you.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

There are many, many designs available but a good place to start for amateur builder designs is Glen-L.
They've been around for years and have hundreds of designs geared to the home builder.

If you build and need any help drop me a note. I've built a few boats.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I so want to build a boat someday. Anybody know a way to clone myself? Too many great things to build.


----------



## Mark828 (Feb 13, 2013)

I'll check them out shipwright, and I'll keep that in mind when the day comes because I know i'll have questions alright. Went to the library today, didn't see much on boat building gonna look online and see what I can order.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

try http://svensons.com/boat/


----------



## Mark828 (Feb 13, 2013)

I found some plans close to what I want but its a tab bit long so I'd have to scale it down a bit, or just stick with it. http://www.woodenboat.com/boat-plans-kits/macomber-15


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

That will be fine if you don't mind heavy. That size boat can be built out of 1/4" plywood with stitch and glue and weigh a lot less but if you want a traditional design (and I for one am all for that) then this is a good starter. Don't worry about it being a little bigger than you intended. No one ever complains that their boat is too big.


----------



## Mark828 (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah I think I'm stuck on plank on frame with lapstrake, I may be in a little over my head but in the end it will be well worth it. The the point you made about the size is true as well. I would hate to be halfway through the build and already wish it was bigger. Think 15' is just fine.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Sounds like what you are looking for:

http://atkinboatplans.com/Oar/Sprite.html










Or maybe Dancer:

http://atkinboatplans.com/Oar/Dancer.html









Other good plans there.

Also take a look at Gardner's stuff.


----------



## Mark828 (Feb 13, 2013)

Ive come across these plans and considered them before I found the Macomber 15. I found a number of blogs from people that have build the same boat so I think I'm going to stick with it, also apparently the designer is easy to get a hold of which I find may be very helpful. I think when I get moved in to my new house (hopefully by the end of may) I'm going to get some framing lumber and do a small scale build first, probably not even completely just to get a feel for everything. I have no clue what I am doing all I know is that I am excited.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

One thing to consider. Traditional boats were used much differently and their design was tailored to that use. Traditional wooden boats do better when not allowed to dry out. When trailered, they tend to open up as they dry. If you are going to keep it out of the water, you might consider going with epoxy and possibly at least a very light glass. The modern marine plywoods are quite a nice choice and will long outlast wood if dry sailed.

Don't worry too much about the first design you build. Just get started. The next one can open up more choices.


----------

